
U.S. spam now top of global list - UPI.com - brudgers
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Security-Industry/2011/01/11/US-spam-now-top-of-global-list/UPI-36781294775925/
======
imkevingao
somewhere here the researcher of this article decided to leave out China,
whether it refuse to acknowledge it, or just couldn't get the data from the
almighty Communist Dragon, but from personal experience, China is probably in
par with U.S. in terms of spam.

There's virus on every other site. Especially phishing for gaming accounts.
The country's hacking network nets couple hundred million $US dollars just
hacking gaming accounts and sell the virtual currency on a third party
platform. If you have heard "Chinese Gold Farmers", then you must have also
heard " Chinese Phishers"

------
mike-cardwell
This article speaks as though there was a time when the US wasn't the biggest
source of spam on the Internet... I thought the US has historically _always_
been the biggest source? ...

